# Smoked canned oysters - a la Mr.T



## atomicsmoke (Feb 22, 2017)

I experimented with smoked oysters. Didn't want to spend too much before knowing how they come out. After a Valentine's day dinner I had enough left for 2x250ml jars.

I blanched them, brined them (no cure) dried, cold smoked with alder for 4h. Left two days in the fridge then pressure canned. Taste great, not too smoky, texture is perfect. The only thing I didn't like is that they release a lot of water during canning. So the liquid in the jar is a mix of oil and water . Which don't mix, so it doesn't look as great as I thought they would.












IMG_20170222_173831.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 22, 2017


















IMG_20170222_173847.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 22, 2017


















IMG_20170222_174117.jpg



__ atomicsmoke
__ Feb 22, 2017


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 22, 2017)

I'd love to try some of those!  Oysters here in North Texas are stupid expensive though.

I don't remember where I read about it, but cotton seed oil was used by a gent and he said that is made for a different flavor and didn't look as "off" with the water in it.

That may have been a dream, but I'm thinking it was cotton seed oil...  Off to Google!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 22, 2017)

What are you talking about ? Rocky mountain oysters should be plentiful in Texas.


----------



## crankybuzzard (Feb 22, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> What are you talking about ? Rocky mountain oysters should be plentiful in Texas.


Absolutely available here!  But I either deep fry or pan sear those!


----------



## crazymoon (Feb 23, 2017)

AS, They look good, I love smoked oysters!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2017)

Congratulations on your first oysters. It’s good that you are enjoying them.

 Addressing the water in problem:

Do you think it may have been caused by using a weak brine not drawing the water out? If I may suggest, on your next attempt, as you will have the canner out, try both of the following recipes. The salmon brine adds a very good flavor to the oysters. I believe you will be quite pleased with the results.

Be cautious with your smoking time, as mentioned before, the smoke flavor will intensify when canned. Some of your smoke flavor may have leached out with the water during your canning process.

Good job, point for your work.

Tom

A very good and simple oyster brine.

38% Salinity @ 60° - pH 8.0

½ cup Morton Tender Quick[emoji]174[/emoji] = 100g by weight

1 quart water

Brine oysters for 1.5 hours using either recipe.

*   Mr. T’s Smoked Salmon Brine*

Ingredients:
½ cup canning, Kosher salt or Tender Quick (preferred), 3.0 oz. by weight.
½ tsp. Paprika
1 ½ tsp. freshly ground black pepper
1 ½ tsp. cayenne
1 quart water
1 Tbs. garlic powder
2 cups brown sugar
4 bay leaves

PH 4.1

Sal. 54% @ 60°F - 15.6°C salt and water only
Sal. 84% @ 60°F - 15.6°C all ingredients combined


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2017)

The brine I used was 50g of salt in 0.5L of water.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> The brine I used was 50g of salt in 0.5L of water.


The amount of salt appears to be correct.

If my conversions are correct, you had equal parts brine to oysters, correct?  500 ml brine and two 250 ml jars of oysters.

T


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2017)

Less then 500ml of oysters. The jars were about 2/3 full. A little over 300ml of oysters.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Less then 500ml of oysters. The jars were about 2/3 full. A little over 300ml of oysters.


Everything seems to be fine as far as texture. Curious as to the length of time in they were in the brine and the pressure and time that they were canned.

T


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2017)

I brined them for 1h. Left them overnight in the fridge to dry.

I can't tell the pressure - I used a cooker (stove top) not a canner. The manual says it works at 12lbs of pressure. After it started to whistle I left it running for 90min, then cooled by itself.

I am aware pressure cookers are not recommended for canning - I stored the jars in the fridge.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I brined them for 1h. Left them overnight in the fridge to dry.
> 
> I can't tell the pressure - I used a cooker (stove top) not a canner. The manual says it works at 12lbs of pressure. After it started to whistle I left it running for 90min, then cooled by itself.
> 
> I am aware pressure cookers are not recommended for canning - I stored the jars in the fridge.


Okay, now we may be getting somewhere. One, your brining time was short. Second, I can't tell how dry they may have gotten in the fridge, I like to air dry mine on a rack while using a fan to form a good pellicle. Third, you are correct canners and cookers are different. At your elevation, the pressure should be 10 pounds using a weighted canner and 11 pounds with a dial canner. After venting the canner for 10 minutes, they should have been under pressure for 75 minutes.

T


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2017)

How long I should brine next time?

I will use a fan next time to dry.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> How long I should brine next time?
> 
> I will use a fan next time to dry.


Brine for 1.5 hours minimum. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/143241/oysters-brined-cold-smoked-canned-from-go-to-show-w-q-view  Air dry until there is a nice pellicle. You made the right decision to refrigerate.

 When you pressure can, use the manufactures recommendations on the amount of water to use and be certain to allow it to vent (a steady stream of steam) for ten minutes before placing the weight on the vent. Allow it to come to pressure (weight jiggles or dial shows correct pressure) before starting the time. After time is up, allow it to cool naturally to zero, no need to rush it. I normally just let it rest overnight unless I have several batches to do. After 24 hours if some did not seal, replace the lids and reprocess it using the same procedure.

T


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2017)

Thank you Mr.T


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 23, 2017)

Great Info, Oysters still look good to me.... Not something I am ready to tackle yet, But I think it may be on a list down the road here soon....


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2017)

I didn't mentioned that I rinsed them after the brine. Shouldn't I have done it?


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I didn't mentioned that I rinsed them after the brine. Shouldn't I have done it?


Brine, cure, smoke, why rinse off what you spend time putting on? Take them out of the brine, pat dry with paper towels, air dry to form a tacky pellicle, smoke for a short time to your likeness and can.

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2017)

I was reading a notice today from our local extension and they are saying the canning smoked oysters with oil is not recommended. Also not recommended to Can smokes oysters at all. 

I'll post the article as soon as I find it again!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> I was reading a notice today from our local extension and they are saying the canning smoked oysters with oil is not recommended. Also not recommended to Can smokes oysters at all.
> 
> I'll post the article as soon as I find it again!


Perhaps they should read this. http://seafood.oregonstate.edu/.pdf Links/Canning-Seafood-2011-OSU.pdf

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2017)

Here's the topic I saw:

https://ask.extension.org/questions/216828

Here's the PDF on canning they cite.

http://seafood.oregonstate.edu/.pdf Links/Canning-Seafood-2011-OSU.pdf


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Here's the topic I saw:
> 
> https://ask.extension.org/questions/216828
> 
> ...


I may be missing something. On one hand, the extension agent indicates canning smoked oysters in oil isn’t safe. Then, she sends us to the link that I use that indicates that it is. I think I’ll be canning smoked oysters in oil for a time to come.

T


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Feb 23, 2017)

Mr T 59874 said:


> I may be missing something. On one hand, the extension agent indicates canning smoked oysters in oil isn’t safe. Then, she sends us to the link that I use that indicates that it is. I think I’ll be canning smoked oysters in oil for a time to come.
> T



You are correct, but the PDF doesn't say anything about smoked oysters. I've read this somewhere else too. As soon as I find that article I'll post it too. 

I've canned smoked mussels, not in oil, and they were fine.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Feb 23, 2017)

Makes one wonder what would be done differently to do it commercially. 

Try your mussels in oil, pretty good.

T


----------



## atomicsmoke (Feb 23, 2017)

If I remember correctly they don't recommend any meat/fish/seafood canned in oil. Liver also not recommended to be canned.
I have both liver and more seafood in oil on my canning to-do list.


----------



## disco (Feb 28, 2017)

Nice looking oysters!

Disco


----------

